# General Topics > General Discussion & News > Press / News Items >  UK Press: In pictures: Tanzania's toad haul

## John Clare

*BBC News, London, UK, Jan. 29th, 2009: In pictures: Tanzania's toad haul

*A team from the UK conservation group Frontiers has discovered several new species of anurans in Tanzania.  Click the link to see the photos at the BBC:

http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/in_pictures/7856513.stm

----------


## FrogFreak

Now that...is a neat toad! It kinda looks like the terminator with metal on hindlegs and organic front! :Smile:

----------

